# Niveau de son sur iPod : trop fort, trop faible d'une chanson a l'autre



## Fanoo (6 Août 2004)

Voila la question est dans le titre...

d'une chanson a l'autre, j'ai des variations de son de sortie de l'iPod.
certaines chanosn sont trop fortes, d'autres trop faibles, il faut sans arret regler le volume, c'est penible.
pourtant j'ai activé l'ajustement du son automatique dans iTunes.

vous avez des solutions ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Fanoo a dit:
			
		

> Voila la question est dans le titre...
> 
> d'une chanson a l'autre, j'ai des variations de son de sortie de l'iPod.
> certaines chanosn sont trop fortes, d'autres trop faibles, il faut sans arret regler le volume, c'est penible.
> ...


Ben le reglage dans iTunes il agit... dans iTunes...
Pour l'iPod il faut activer "essai sonnore"


----------



## Marcant (6 Août 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Pour l'iPod il faut activer "essai sonnore"



ça met au même niveau sonore toutes les chansons ? Par contre, ça bouffe pas un peu plus de batterie ?


----------



## jpmiss (6 Août 2004)

Si surement. Donc a activer quand on lit une liste de lecture hétérogène ou quand on utilise la lecture aléatoire (qui bouffe encore plus de batterie) et a desactiver quand on lit un album


----------

